# VIA vs. Amtrak



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably too early in my Amtrak experience to be asking these types of questions but, How does Amtrak & VIA compare in accomodations & pricing for sleeper service for one person.

RF


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know much about VIA, but from what I have heard, the trains are nicer but it is typically more expensive than Amtrak.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Don't know much about VIA, but from what I have heard, the trains are nicer but it is typically more expensive than Amtrak.



Yeah, they use different terminology, so it's hard for me to get a picture, in my thick brain pan, of what the sleeper's options are!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Don't know much about VIA ... but it is typically more expensive than Amtrak.


Same here, but what I've heard is that it is cheaper to go from Toronto to Vancouver on Amtrak (going via BUF, CHI and SEA) than going on VIA Rail! But I hear VIA trains are much nicer (including real dome cars)!


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Aloha

You have all described the differences in the trains well, now just factor in the money exchange rate and it is much more expensive to use VIA.

I think there is a trip report from a member that rode a VIA train here or on OTOL. Sorry haven't time to go find it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know much about VIA ... but it is typically more expensive than Amtrak.
> ...


I was given the idea of doing the "Ocean" between Montreal & Halifax, so I'm trying to do research on what's available!?!? A question of mine is, by me traveling alone in a sleeper, do I just pay a certain price whether I'm alone or not, like Amtrack? Or do I get penalized for being a single occupant of a two person room Based on double occupancy rules?!?!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I was given the idea of doing the "Ocean" between Montreal & Halifax, so I'm trying to do research on what's available!?!? A question of mine is, by me traveling alone in a sleeper, do I just pay a certain price whether I'm alone or not, like Amtrack? Or do I get penalized for being a single occupant of a two person room Based on double occupancy rules?!?!


I'm not sure if they still do, but I think at 1 time, VIA sold "sections" (berths separated by curtains like old trains) for 1 person. Otherwise, a roomette or bedroom would be just like Amtrak - the same for 1 or 2.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> You have all described the differences in the trains well, now just factor in the money exchange rate and it is much more expensive to use VIA.



Actually the money exchange actually helps to make things cheaper, as in general over the last 20 years the Canadian dollar is weaker than the US dollar. Even right now, while the rate isn't as good as it was a few months ago, 1 US dollar is buys $1.11 in Canada.

Back in early April when I was booking our trip on the Canadian, I got two single bedrooms for me and my mom. We paid $2,410.80 CDN, but converted to US dollars the charge to us was about $1,940 before the fee charged by the credit card company to convert Canadian dollars into US dollars. That's almost $500 in savings thanks to the exchange rate at that time.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > You have all described the differences in the trains well, now just factor in the money exchange rate and it is much more expensive to use VIA.
> ...


There we go, What is a single beedroom?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


As explained here, you will be penalized a bit for traveling alone. VIA imposes an extra 15% charge for traveling alone in a double bedroom.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> There we go, What is a single beedroom?


It a bedroom sort of like Amtrak's roomettes, but there is only one bed in the room, instead of two like at Amtrak. However, those rooms aren't typically available on the route that you're contemplating.

Depending on just when you plan to travel this route, you could see this type of car or this type of car. During the sumer months VIA only uses the first type of car, the Renaissance cars. During the rest of the year, some trains use the older Stainless steel cars, while others use the Renaissance cars


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > There we go, What is a single beedroom?
> ...


Are meals included in all sleeper fares?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I was given the idea of doing the "Ocean" between Montreal & Halifax, so I'm trying to do research on what's available!?!? A question of mine is, by me traveling alone in a sleeper, do I just pay a certain price whether I'm alone or not, like Amtrack? Or do I get penalized for being a single occupant of a two person room Based on double occupancy rules?!?!
> ...


If the specific departure that you are on has Manor or Chateau (Stainless Steel HEP) Sleepers you can get single bedroom. If it has Renaissance Sleepers then you are stuck with double bedroom and the penalty for traveling single.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

jis said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Are these sleeper cars bi-level?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > If the specific departure that you are on has Manor or Chateau (Stainless Steel HEP) Sleepers you can get single bedroom. If it has Renaissance Sleepers then you are stuck with double bedroom and the penalty for traveling single.
> ...


VIA, unlike Amtrak, does not own any bi-level cars. Everything in their fleet is single level.

If you follow the two links that I gave you above, you can see what each car looks like. They have pictures and layouts of the cars.


----------

